# re How to wire a CMF fan by The Brothers Grunt



## msge (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey folks was at the local good will waiting on the wife to finish shopping and found 2 12 v transformers rated a 800 ma 
they charged me a buck a piece 

Just thought i would pass on the good fortune 
MSGE


----------

